# Cougar in baraga county



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

pescadero said:


> ...and yes, there has been verified proof of cougars in the LP. Just not native, breeding populations.


That is not true. I heard about a guy who recently verified the existence of an unconfirmed report that unequivocally confirms their presence....just saying...you know what I mean? Maybe spend a little more time doing your homework before you post in absolutes.




pescadero said:


> Does Michigan have cows?


This photo was taken in Michigan....You be the judge:


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Oh, and btw, these LP sightings have amounted to nothing. Still no verified proof...unless you're dumb enough to believe the ambulance chasers over at the MWC.


Ummm... escaped large cats have been captured in the LP in the past.

So I would definitely say the fact that they have caught them is pretty much "verified proof".


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

HTC said:


> That is not true. I heard about a guy who recently verified the existence of an unconfirmed report that unequivocally confirms their presence....just saying...you know what I mean? Maybe spend a little more time doing your homework before you post in absolutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think thats been photo shoped


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

pescadero said:


> Actually, this isn't quite true.
> 
> Numerous cougars have been caught since 1906 in the LP.
> 
> They've all been escaped captive cougars - but some LP sightings have absolutely been real.


 the ones in the upper have been Dakotas


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

pescadero said:


> Ummm... escaped large cats have been captured in the LP in the past.
> 
> So I would definitely say the fact that they have caught them is pretty much "verified proof".


Again, escaped cats are irrelevant. 
And just when was the last "pet" Cougar captured in the LP? I know some were confiscated from owners illegal pens but how many escapees have been captured. 

Heck, you'd think the Cougar mecca of the Midwest, Sleeping Bear Dunes would have been able to prove they exist and yet, all we have are fancy human made signs and second hand info to show for all that talk. 

I'm not saying a wild Cougar (not born in captivity) doesn't exist in the LP, a couple may very well exist. But, even after the all the posts in this thread....what do we have? Nothing..... It seems that same song is stuck on repeat.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

pescadero said:


> Ummm... escaped large cats have been captured in the LP in the past.
> 
> So I would definitely say the fact that they have caught them is pretty much "verified proof".


*
Who? When? Where? How? Im 55 dont remember in all my years reading, seeing or hearing anything about this*
I hear all the time someone saw a cougar in Ypsi, Monroe, Sterling Hgts, White Lake, but never any proof. But they do storys on the 6pm channel 7 news on the sightings so would you say that is your type of proof?


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I heard some guys were driving around on some back roads near Constantine in an area known as purgatory late at night and they came across a DNR truck with a livestock trailer. When asked what was going on, the DNR guys said off the record they were releasing a dozen Cougars to try and combat the whitetail over population problem. The guys had state DNR patches and everything. :yikes:

fer realz


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

If anyone really wants to see cougars, the solution is simple. Set up trail cams around a 5 acre field of catnip.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

For those of you who may want a more receptive audience for cougar sightings in Mi than you'll find here on MS I suggest you go to: 

http://savethecougar.org/

Of course every one of those 100's and 100's of sightings must a come from some wingnuts because, well, I've been stomping these same 160 acres for 50 years and I aint never seen one, so Momma there can't really be no cougars sightings in Michigan can there? :evilsmile 

Can't wait for the replies


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Again, escaped cats are irrelevant.


No, they aren't irrelevant to the claims of folks in the LP of seeing large cats.

Anyone claiming there is a native population of cougars in the LP is a loon, and there is no evidence at all to support it.

...but that doesn't mean that every sighting of a large cat is fake/mistake. 



Swamp Monster said:


> And just when was the last "pet" Cougar captured in the LP? I know some were confiscated from owners illegal pens but how many escapees have been captured.


I'm not even sure - I just know the number is greater than zero.


----------



## Rick Hodges (Jan 30, 2002)

What is the deal with the confirmed UP sighting of a radio collared couger? That sure sets up my "black helicopter" alarms. Is the theory that it came all the way from the Dakota's sending out tracking info to who?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Rick Hodges said:


> What is the deal with the confirmed UP sighting of a radio collared couger? That sure sets up my "black helicopter" alarms. * Is the theory that it came all the way from the Dakota's sending out tracking info to who*?


The most accepted theory is that they were planted by the DNR to control the wolf population that was put there to control the deer population. Thats why there are no more deer in the UP. 
Thats the most widely accepted theory. There are several others


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

And people wonder why we're skeptical of all these LP "sightings"

It's because there are idiots among us!:lol: 
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/man-calls-police-cougar-turns-house-cat-225340460.html


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

And people wonder why we're skeptical of all these LP "sightings"

It's because there are idiots among us!:lol: 
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow...225340460.html

I dont know Swamp, but that sure looks like a real cougar to me!
Ive seen quite a few in my day here in Se Mich. and that just looks to real. 
Note the huge paws and the muscles on the rear quarter of the animal.
Yep, thats a cougar. The police just dont know the difference between a cat and cougar. Kind of like our DNR


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Credible source. The cougar made a 1500 mile journey to get there. Attached links that have the news storys, DNR tracking etc. Its a male and it originated from South Dakota.
http://www.cougarnet.org/breakingnews.html
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10371_10402-278741--,00.html
http://blogs.riverfronttimes.com/dailyrft/2012/04/mountain_lion_missouri_to_michigan.php

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...l=43.92955,-93.691406&spn=16.100791,37.089844


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> And people wonder why we're skeptical of all these LP "sightings"
> 
> It's because there are idiots among us!:lol:
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/man-calls-police-cougar-turns-house-cat-225340460.html


So I just learned that a Maine **** cat is a result of cats breeding with raccoons.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

petronius said:


> So I just learned that a Maine **** cat is a result of cats breeding with raccoons.


I never heard of that but I am pretty sure the below picture depicts the origins of **** Dogs....:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

petronius said:


> So I just learned that a Maine **** cat is a result of cats breeding with raccoons.


You mean you just learned that the breed Main **** is steeped in folklore/rumor of housecats breeding with ****. Folklore is just that.....folklore.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Folklore is just that.....folklore.

You mean like cougars in the LP?


----------

